# Fracino Cybercino stuck in testing mode



## HeadDoc25 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a Cybercino stuck in testing mode. Any info would greatly appreciated. Where can I find a programming manual or technical manual?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you tried calling Fracino? They're UK based and generally very helpful.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try unplugging the machine from the mains electricity; wait 10 mins. then fire it up.......

If that doesn't work, then Fracino UK (Birmingham number) will supply you with the sequence of the cup buttons to press to unlock....


----------

